# July Photo Challenge - COLOUR - Poll



## Culhwch (Jul 28, 2011)

Voting on the *June Photography Challenge* is now open. The usual rules apply:


*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of July 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for August 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! *​
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 2, 2011)

The poll is closed, with Wybren the winner! Congrats, Wy!


----------

